# POKEY THE PENGUIN!!



## hedgehodge (Dec 18, 2008)

_




_
_



_
_



_

_And that is the first Pokey the Penguin comic and all the introduction anybody ever needs to Pokey The Penguin._
_Due to it's absurdity and silliness, there is not much to "get". But the following comics should provide a good intro to Pokey and get you in Silly mode to enjoy Pokey._
_NOW WE SHALL HAVE FUN AND LEARNING WITH POKEY!!_
_THE ABANDONED CASTLE (Note that the "castle" in panel 4 and onwards MAY actually be an airplane)_
_Blankets for sale (Can't get joke? Here's a Hint: MS Paint)_
_Like attracts Like_
_I HAVE SUGAR_
_Pokey has Unternet_
_Slow Motion_
_Pokey and the Breakfast cereal_
_The forbidden candy_
_Pokey and the Robot church_
_Nutty Arc-and-Dynamo_
_Do not drink and drive_
_The Devil_
_Pokey the penguin and the bump on the noggin_
_Pokey and Meatspace_
_Welcome to Rum Island_
_Pokey and the Whimsy_
_Pokey and the train_
_The Seatbelt saves_
_Pokey and the Moon-cheese_

_Pokey The Penguin is (c) 2000-2008 The Authors_

_Links:_
_Pokey The Penguin!!_
_Pokey The Penguin Wiki_
_POKEY VS. RICK WALLACE_
_Pokey interview from 2005_
_Review of Pokey The Penguin_
_Pokey The Penguin Wikiquote page_
_The Pokey Principle by Cente Watkins_

_

_


----------



## Shadowwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Hehehe, I remember running across this comic during the days of Elftor.


----------



## hedgehodge (Dec 19, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> Hehehe, I remember running across this comic during the days of Elftor.


 

who?


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 3, 2009)

PENGUIN!!!!

*hides*


----------



## Veekahr (Jan 6, 2009)

HELL YES, POKEY!
You, sir, have made my week! >D


----------

